# catt. walkeriana, how to grow



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Dec 25, 2015)

Any advise on how to grow this species? Does this require a dry period in order for it to flower, or does it just need to dry out quickly? Bought one the other day even though I have one growing in a basket that has never flowered for me. I mist that one every day and water it whenever I water the whole greenhouse. It also has lots of live Spanish moss around it.

Thanks for any incoming information.


----------



## troy (Dec 25, 2015)

Alan kotch says the day length change triggers flowering usually, the roots like to dry out quick, keep the humidity up


----------



## naoki (Dec 26, 2015)

Bob, this thread by Harry of H&R (known for C. walkeriana breeding) is very informative:
http://www.orchidboard.com/community/cattleya-alliance/62937-walkeriana-tips-growing-blooming.html

He thinks that the dry period is a myth, and I'm following his advise.


----------



## troy (Dec 26, 2015)

I'm saying without proper air ventilation to the roots any time of year will cause them to die. you are assuming that I'm saying they need a winter rest? You know what they say about "assume"


----------



## troy (Dec 26, 2015)

I grow mine with wine corks as media and they grow very well


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 26, 2015)

Chill out, Troy,
Naoki is obviously responding to Bob.
Read the first line of his post.
Not only that, there is one of those things going around that this species need dry rest to bloom, and that's probably why the famous breeder in Hawaii mentioned that, which Noaki quotes in case other other than Bob wonders while the topic is on.


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 26, 2015)

Bob,
I have a Brazilian friend that posts walkers in their native habit and they're mostly rock dwellers. So I grow mine in teak baskets and the only moss is stuffed in the sides to keep the Orchiata mix from falling out. No misting but water when I water the whole GH. Which is every 2 to 3 days in the summer and once a week or less in the winter. The recent walks I got from H&R and others have been in 2in pots with 2-3 pcs of bark, the size of a half dollar. Very open! I tried S/H but the walks hated that system.


----------



## troy (Dec 26, 2015)

I'm so used to everybody bashing me, I'm sorry, I beleive slipperking is right, they grow on rocks and trees in direct light mostly found facing north, during the cooler dry months heavy fog rolls in at night, and the light is very bright, the roots get lots of airflow


----------



## orcoholic (Dec 26, 2015)

Several grow and bloom for me on cork. No moss. I don't think the amount of light is that important. It's watered every time I'm in the greenhouse, with fertilizer in the water. If you only mist, mist heavily. No rest during any time of the year.

I've found the Spanish moss to not be any good for anything growing mounted and have taken it off all the ones that had it.


----------



## troy (Dec 26, 2015)

There is some debate, I remember about rest period, some people do it cooler condition greenhouse some don't, I think the plants acclimate as long as the plant isn't saturated wet


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Dec 26, 2015)

I'd like to thank everyone for cheering in. Lots of good information. Thanks so much.


----------



## Stone (Dec 26, 2015)

I water my walks every day and often three times per day during summer. I grow them on cork mounts or in baskets or perforated clay pots so they dry very quickly. You need to water and feed a lot when they are making up their p/bulbs and have active roots. Without fat bulbs they won't flower very well. A minimum of 10 to 15C, extremely bright light and the occasional misting so they don't shrivell exessively in winter seems to work well for me.


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 27, 2015)

Interesting thread Bob!!!! The real challenge is to flower them, because they are rather willing to grow with good light, but Flowers !!?? Jean


----------

